# Mod # 2



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## MetallicBlackCRZ (Mar 21, 2011)

I Wanna see this!!!


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


>


Is that a snail?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Without a header... That should be fun


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Heh that made me actually lol


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...somebody had better be VERY GOOD at pipe cutting, bending and welding!


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorry guys, i just made this post to show off the chevy badge overlay i made. The GT30R isn't going on the Cruze....


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

classic thats grand,is there even room to swap turbos,isnt the turbo buried behind the engine,and nice overlays


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...no, the exhaust manifold and turbo are actually "up front" on the 1.4LT engine, facing forward; the intake manifold is aft (facing passenger compartment).


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...no, the exhaust manifold and turbo are actually "up front" on the 1.4LT engine, facing forward; the intake manifold is aft (facing passenger compartment).


so being up front there very little room for a bigger turbo correct


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

jakkaroo said:


> so being up front there very little room for a bigger turbo correct


False, theres plenty of room


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> so being up front there very little room for a bigger turbo correct


There is tons of room.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

****, i'm a slow typer lol!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

alrights dats cool the cruze has huge engine bay which is nice can you see the header in the 1.4,im typing what im thinking tomorrow im going to remove my engine cover to see what the motor really looks like lol


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...I wonder if there are any SAE papers on the Family-0 engines (1.4LT, 1.6LT, 1.8LT, etc.) that might have pictures and/or drawings showing dimensions?

...then again,_ because_ this is essentially an Opel-of-Germany design, maybe only European papers might be available? Does anybody know for sure?


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

tons of room im thinking about renting the space out im guessing at least one family could live in there


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

fenix said:


> tons of room im thinking about renting the space out im guessing at leave one family could live in there


the cruze is a luxrious hotel for rats lol it can house over 40 family's lol that should be a parody for the cruze


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> the cruze is a luxrious hotel for rats lol it can house over 40 family's lol that should be a parody for the cruze[/QUOTE
> 
> no not rats thats to many "residents"


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Unfortunately there isn't going to be easy turbo upgrades because the turbine housing (hot side) of the turbo is cast into the exhaust manifold. It may be possible to just upgrade the compressor side of the turbo if there even is an upgrade available but for a full turbo upgrade you'll need to have a custom turbo manifold made....


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice overlay....it was the first thing I noticed! LOL!


----------



## w_cochran (Dec 6, 2016)

That GT30R most definitely will fit on the 1.4L engine, I put a GTX3071R on mine.


----------



## w_cochran (Dec 6, 2016)

and yes there was LOTS of custom fabrication in order to make it fit lol


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

> the Chevy badge overlay


 this is the first thing I noticed Funny how your mind focuses on different things The turbo would definitely be an interesting mod!!!! I knew it was not realistic so that is why I thought the badge after I noticed it.


----------

